# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần Cứng|Driver >  Man hinh soc ngang...có phải hư card

## kenhanhnong

trước tiên merry chrismast toàn bộ các anh em nhá .sau là có vấn đề nan giải muốn hỏi mọi người .tình hình là cái laptop của em nó dao này hư lắm[img]http://www.*******************/dd/images/smilies/eco035.gif[/img].^^.xài bình thường thì không sao nhưng chạy những ứng dụng như game ,video cụ thể là chinh đồ thì bông nhiên máy đơ luôn màn hình thì xuất hiện sọc ngang và dọc .sau khi tìm hiểu em đoán là bị hư card màn hình rồi .vì em cắm thử một màn hình khác qua cổng vga thì khi máy bị sọc thì man hình kia cung đen thùi luôn,chúng tỏ không phải bị hư bẹ cáp rồi .vậy có phải hư card ko, hư bộ phận quạt của card đúng ko .tại vì sau khi máy bị vậy em tháy máy nóng lắm .đã tậu cho em nó một chú tản nhiệt nhưng vô game 1 xíu lại bị sọc ngang sọc dọc máy đơ luôn .nếu card em hu rồi thì chỉ co em chỗ nào sủa laptop uy tín mà ko chặt chém hay luộc đồ nhế .mặc dù cái lap cũng cùi nhưng mà cẩn tắc vô áy náy nhỉ . cuối cùng thanks mọi người vì đã đọc bài .thanhs lần 2 cho mấy bro giúp em .[img]http://www.*******************/dd/images/smilies/eco029.gif[/img][img]http://www.*******************/dd/images/smilies/eco029.gif[/img][img]http://www.*******************/dd/images/smilies/eco029.gif[/img] :1eye

----------


## blackhat.teamseo

máy bạn có những gạch sọc ngang va dọc có thể là do 1 trong những nguyên nhân sau 

lỗi card màn hình
do zắc cắm từ card vào máy bị lỏng
do lớp lưới quét mành ở màn bị hư

còn về máy chạy chút thì bị nóng thì không phải do nóng card bạn àh mà là do nóng cpu 
bạn nên kiểm tra lại bộ phận làm mát cho cpu nha, (vệ sinh quạt thông gió.bôi keo tản nhiệt)
máy mình mấy hôm trước cũng bị như zậy bôi keo tản nhiệt song thì chạy bt rùi!
chúc bạn thành công!

----------


## ngoc_loanhn

lỗi này là do màn hình của bạn chứ không phải do card màn hình, bạn có thể lấy một cái màn hình (monitor) khác để thử. thông thường lỗi này hay xảy ra trên các màn hình sử dụng quá cũ một số tụ điện trong phần quét ngang bị hư hoặc linh kiện nóng quá bị lỏng chân(nếu vỗ vỗ lên nó mà hết hoặc bị nhiều hơn thì bị lỏng chân). bạn nên thay cái mới hoặc đem ra thợ sửa tv kiểm tra thay tụ điện hoặc hàn lại không mất nhiều tiền và thời gian đâu.

----------


## dermaster

nếu có thể bạn hãy gửi hình lên xem để "phán bệnh" chính xác hơn
còn theo mình thì chắc là do card màn hình thôi.

----------


## Chickense

về vấn đề này bạn nên xem lại ram và cạc màn hình của mình nhé, chúc bạn thành công

----------

